
Show HN: Dendron – a local-first, markdown based, hierarchical note taking tool - kevinslin
https://github.com/dendronhq/dendron
======
kevinslin
Hey HN - author here. Dendron is something I've been more or less thinking
about for much of the last decade. It came about because I needed something
that could handle the many thousands of notes I've collected over the years.

Every knowledge management tool today suffers from the problem that the more
information you put in, the harder it becomes, as a human, to get any of it
back out again. Dendron has solved this problem for me and with the release, I
hope it can do so for others as well :)

------
coderinsg
I'm eager to try this out as I am having headache managing all my notes, which
intersects/joins with many others.

